# Christopher Medland Merchant Navy



## David Medland (Oct 19, 2011)

My Dad served in the Merchant Navy for many years ( 1922 to 1959 ) .He was torpedoed three times on Atlantic Ocean convoys in WW II.

He was a Donkeyman in the engine rooms of ships he sailed in.
After being found unfit for seas duty in 1942, he worked on a dredger at Garston Liverpool, again in the engine room. After that he served in coaster motor vessel " MV Polythene " that carried soda ash from Northwich to Glasgow on a weekly basis for I.C.I.
He served his country well in WW II.

And like all Merchant Navy seaman that served in WW II, he and all those others should be remembered. Especially those that lost their lives.

*They Are Remembered*

For those interested from an _*historical point of view*_ : If you post me a PM with your email address, I can tell you more about my father.


----------



## john richards (Jan 11, 2008)

David, Your father deserves Respect for his wartime services, torpedod 3 times then declared unfit for further seaservice I bet he was pleased to join the dredger in Garston. Thanks for sharing his career with us. John Richards.


----------



## David Medland (Oct 19, 2011)

David Medland said:


> My Dad served in the Merchant Navy for many years ( 1922 to 1959 ) .He was torpedoed three times on Atlantic Ocean convoys in WW II.
> 
> He was a Donkeyman in the engine rooms of ships he sailed in.
> After being found unfit for seas duty in 1942, he worked on a dredger at Garston Liverpool, again in the engine room. After that he served in coaster motor vessel " MV Polythene " that carried soda ash from Northwich to Glasgow on a weekly basis for I.C.I.
> ...


*Please visit for full do***ents and photographs :*

http://s1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd411/davemed/Christopher Medland Merchant Navy/


----------

